

Your App Needs To Sync - stevestreza
http://informalprotocol.com/2012/11/your-app-needs-to-sync/

======
benjaminwootton
I think there is a startup in this. A simple API on top of S3 accepting and
pushing updates. Useful feature, easy integration, pain to implement well on
hour own.

~~~
pablasso
There are startups for that, i.e. Parse which he mentions in the post. And of
course iCloud.

~~~
nirvanatikku
I think benjaminwootton was talking about solving the sync/merge problem..?
There are still plenty of opportunities in that space, no?

It's easy to say 'your app needs sync', and I agree it _should_ be part of
every app, but depending on what data you're dealing with, this isn't _easy_
to do.

